# Fake smile



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Ça peut servir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2005)

Merde. je ne suis pas tellement psychologue... Mais ça je le savais déjà... :rose:


----------



## rezba (23 Avril 2005)

16 sur 20. J'ai bien fait de mettre que j'étais assez confiant dans ma capacité à les discerner. :rateau:


----------



## molgow (23 Avril 2005)

Intéressant! J'ai fait 12 sur 20. Et vous ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant! J'ai fait 12 sur 20. Et vous ?



14/20      :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

12/20  :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

17, les yeux sont importants.


----------



## molgow (23 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> 17, les yeux sont importants.



Pareil, je me suis principalement fié aux yeux pour essayer de faire la différence.


----------



## Babouel (23 Avril 2005)

Alors pour myself, c'est

13/20   .... Pas terrible !

Au moins celui-là, Inst' a Fake:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Tu as quand même une bonne bouille


----------



## Stargazer (23 Avril 2005)

18/20 !


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2005)

Frimeur !!


----------



## Babouel (23 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> 17, les yeux sont importants.



Je te remercie Cor, c'est très aimable..  

Bon Y'a mieux, mais là, y frime un peu le BABOUEL...!!!    

Putain de mégalo, ce Bab !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Avril 2005)

C'est qui tous ces inconnus autour de toi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie Cor, c'est très aimable..
> 
> Bon Y'a mieux, mais là, y frime un peu le BABOUEL...!!!
> 
> Putain de mégalo, ce Bab !



Ce n'est pas tout ça mais es-tu fin psychologue parce qu'avec de telles fréquentations tu ne risques pas de te faire des amis surtout ici   Alors ?


----------



## Babouel (23 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui tous ces inconnus autour de toi ?




Oh juste une petite bande de potes qui ont accepté de me rendre un petit service pour
une personne qui m'est très chère...

... et ça a marché !


----------



## Babouel (23 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas tout ça mais es-tu fin psychologue parce qu'avec de telles fréquentations tu ne risques pas de te faire des amis surtout ici  Alors ?



Je ne vais quand-même pas commencer à avoir honte, au contraire

C'était que du BONHEUR.

Je t'autorise à ne pas adhérer à mon intervention... :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais quand-même pas commencer à avoir honte, au contraire
> 
> C'était que du BONHEUR.
> 
> Je t'autorise à ne pas adhérer à mon intervention... :love:  :love:



Nous sommes d'accord  je n'adhère donc pas  


PS: Bien vu !  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Plus ça va moins c'est interessant...

Je vais aller sur macbidouille c'est décidé..


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Plus ça va moins c'est interessant...
> 
> Je vais aller sur macbidouille c'est décidé..



N'oublie pas ta petite laine...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Non je l'ai toujours sur moi...


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2005)

La petite j'en doute pas, je te parlais surtout de la laine :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Hé, hé...

Il me cherche le bougre...


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas tout ça mais es-tu fin psychologue parce qu'avec de telles fréquentations tu ne risques pas de te faire des amis surtout ici   Alors ?



_surtout ici_ ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _surtout ici_ ?




Et mon "" il est passé où ?   Bab est mégalo mais c'est vrai qu'on a de quoi le satisfaire avec nos célébrités macgéennes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et mon "" il est passé où ?



 C'est un fake celui là !  non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake celui là !  non ?



Ça y est ça recommence ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et mon "" il est passé où ?



Il est dans la citation. Je voulais juste savoir si il s'appliquait à "amis" ou à "surtout ici"?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

En fait on comprend rien quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait on comprend rien quoi...



Vala  (pétiiin© j'me mets à être d'accord avec Sonny moi ! :hein: )


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vala  (pétiiin© j'me mets à être d'accord avec Sonny moi ! :hein: )




c'est pour quand le mariage ?


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait on comprend rien quoi...



ben vi...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

je ne suis pas un garçon facile...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un garçon facile...



moi non plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben vi...



Et de deux  Ça recommence  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus !



Je confirme : tu n'es pas un garçon


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un garçon facile...




Mr Boy Sonny, voulez vous prendre Mlle Lorna diablotine ici présente pour légitime épouse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est dans la citation. Je voulais juste savoir si il s'appliquait à "amis" ou à "surtout ici"?



Il s'appliquait à toute la phrase  MacG c'est merveilleux on s'y fait des amis et tout et tout  J'ai bon ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme : tu n'es pas un garçon



T'as bien r'gardé partout ??

Parce que des fois on est déçu... et une fois qu'on a payé, c'est mort...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme : tu n'es pas un garçon



Mince  ch'uis démasqué(e) !


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un garçon facile...



Ben tant mieux...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Mr Boy Sonny, voulez vous prendre Mlle Lorna diablotine ici présente pour légitime épouse ?



Elle d'abord..


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben tant mieux...



Toi retourne radoter chez roberto flake machin...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle d'abord..



Quel sens des priorités !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle d'abord..



Moi d'abord quoi ?


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi retourne radoter chez roberto flake machin...



je fais ce que je veux


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle d'abord..



Aucun problème de ce côté là : à Avignon, je ne te dis pas comme elle nous a saoulés : "Sonny, il est top, tout ce qu'il dit est fabuleux, si tous les posteurs étaient comme lui ce serait génial... Et puis, quel bel homme". J'en passe : c'en était navrant. Rezba a même eu envie de vomir.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème de ce côté là : à Avignon, je ne te dis pas comme elle nous a saoulés : "Sonny, il est top, tout ce qu'il dit est fabuleux, si tous les posteurs étaient comme lui ce serait génial... Et puis, quel bel homme". J'en passe : c'en était navrant. Rezba a même eu envie de vomir.



Et tout ça j'arrivais à le placer quand ? :mouais: Quand l'Amok avait fini de parler de lui-même ? Ou entre deux pelotages de violets ?



Honnêtement fallait se lever tôt pour en placer une !


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et tout ça j'arrivais à le placer quand ? :mouais: Quand l'Amok avait fini de parler de lui-même ? Ou entre deux pelotages de violets ?



Si on ne peut plus parler de soi-même ou se peloter entre mecs, je ne vois pas l'interêt ! :love:




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Honnêtement fallait se lever tôt pour en placer une !



De toute façon, quand les hommes parlent, tu n'as pas à l'ouvrir !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème de ce côté là : à Avignon, je ne te dis pas comme elle nous a saoulés : "Sonny, il est top, tout ce qu'il dit est fabuleux, si tous les posteurs étaient comme lui ce serait génial... Et puis, quel bel homme". J'en passe : c'en était navrant. Rezba a même eu envie de vomir.



Je n'en doute pas... elle sont toutes folles de moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris  Voici quelques expressions franches et ostentatoires d'amitiés macgéennes


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si on ne peut plus parler de soi-même ou se peloter entre mecs, je ne vois pas l'interêt ! :love:
> 
> De toute façon, quand les hommes parlent, tu n'as pas à l'ouvrir !





 mais elle a tout à fait raison Lorna...    Nous on l'ouvre quand on veut et fort si il faut..


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en doute pas... elle sont toutes folles de moi.



Pas moi...


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il s'appliquait à toute la phrase  MacG c'est merveilleux on s'y fait des amis et tout et tout  J'ai bon ?



Si tu édites systématiquement tes messages 10 minutes après les avoir postés, on ne va jamais s'en sortir, tu sais ?

Et pour la réponse, c'est : non, justement. Mac G est un forum : on y échange des propos, mais toutes les rencontres qui suivent ne sont pas la concrétisation d'une amitié _évidente_. Cela arrive, mais difficile de dire que tous ceux avec qui on communique ici sont des _amis_.


----------



## Spyro (23 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi...


Tu dis ça parce qu'il veut pas venir à Avignon


----------



## toys (23 Avril 2005)

12/20 les yeux tout est dans les yeux mais je l avait pas vu


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si on ne peut plus parler de soi-même ou se peloter entre mecs, je ne vois pas l'interêt ! :love:



Quand je pense qu'il s'en trouve encore pour me demander ce que je lui trouve !...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

En ce qui concerne le petit test (il y a vraiment des chercheurs qui n'ont rien à foutre et des claques qui se perdent), je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt : que je sourie naturellement ou pas, je souris quand même et de la même façon... De toute façon, je souris rarement. _Surtout ici._


----------



## toys (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne le petit test (il y a vraiment des chercheurs qui n'ont rien à foutre et des claques qui se perdent), je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt : que je sourie naturellement ou pas, je souris quand même et de la même façon... De toute façon, je souris rarement. _Surtout ici._



retourne a ronchon land !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela arrive, mais difficile de dire que tous ceux avec qui on communique ici sont des _amis_.




 

signé : la face de squonce


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Surtout ici._



Surtout ici ?


----------



## duracel (23 Avril 2005)

14/20.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ici ?



Surtout ici et ces derniers temps. Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien me foutre de passer pour le vieux con de service ? Je n'en démordrai pas : le niveau général des interventions est déplorable et les perdreaux de l'année, toujours plus indigents que ceux de l'année précédente, ont un sens de l'humour dont la qualité voisine le zéro absolu... Je n'étais presque pas venu depuis une semaine et je remarque, sans la moindre surprise, que je n'ai rien raté. Bien au contraire : grâce au bar, j'ai l'impression de m'instruire en regardant TF1 ! Je ne sais peut-être pas reconnaître un faux sourire, mais j'ai mon idée quant à la vraie médiocrité : elle est toujours pire que ce que les maux qu'elle dénonce. Ainsi, la société qu'ils combattent n'est autre que celle qu'ils méritent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Rien.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ici et ces derniers temps. Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien me foutre de passer pour le vieux con de service ? Je n'en démordrai pas : le niveau général des interventions est déplorable et les perdreaux de l'année, toujours plus indigents que ceux de l'année précédente, ont un sens de l'humour dont la qualité voisine le zéro absolu... Je n'étais presque pas venu depuis une semaine et je remarque, sans la moindre surprise, que je n'ai rien raté. Bien au contraire : grâce au bar, j'ai l'impression de m'instruire en regardant TF1 ! Je ne sais peut-être pas reconnaître un faux sourire, mais j'ai mon idée quant à la vraie médiocrité : elle est toujours pire que ce que les maux qu'elle dénonce. Ainsi, la société qu'ils combattent n'est autre que celle qu'ils méritent.




je plaisantais  j'essayais juste de faire mon *"effet Amok"** :



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> _surtout ici_ ?



Ce que tu pense du bar, ça va on commence à être au courant, et sans aucune animosité de ma part : pourquoi tu t'y perds aussi souvent dans ce lieu de médiocrité ? 


PS : meuuh non t'es pas vieux ! 

* complètement _loupé _


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Avril 2005)

No wo-/man's land


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Avril 2005)

16/20...
c'est vrai que les yeux jouent un grand role, mais il y a aussi la façon dont les gens arretent de sourire... Si c'est instantane c'est presque obligatoirement un faux...
m'enfin voila quoi...
a part ça pas grand chose...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien me foutre de passer pour le vieux con de service ?



Ben si ça te derange pas, alors c'est bon!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu pense du bar, ça va on commence à être au courant, et sans aucune animosité de ma part : pourquoi tu t'y perds aussi souvent dans ce lieu de médiocrité ?



Parce qu'il s'y trouve aussi un nombre, un tout petit nombre de gens qui me sont chers.
Parce qu'il y a les posts de rezba, d'amok et de lucg.
Parce que sonnyboy et supermoquette me font rire parfois.
Parce que, même s'il faut attendre des mois avant que ça se produise, il y a parfois un poildep...
Peut-être aussi parce que, la beauté, lorsqu'elle surgit, semble toujours plus belle entourée de laideur.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Avril 2005)

An 00


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il s'y trouve aussi un nombre, un tout petit nombre de gens qui me sont chers.
> Parce qu'il y a les posts de rezba, d'amok et de lucg.
> Parce que sonnyboy et supermoquette me font rire parfois.
> Parce que, même s'il faut attendre des mois avant que ça se produise, il y a parfois un poildep...
> Peut-être aussi parce que, la beauté, lorsqu'elle surgit, semble toujours plus belle entourée de laideur.



:') c'est si joliement dit


----------



## poildep (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, même s'il faut attendre des mois avant que ça se produise, il y a parfois un poildep...


Bon, ben attend encore un ou deux mois.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être aussi parce que, la beauté, lorsqu'elle surgit, semble toujours plus belle entourée de laideur.



Voilà ben tu vois qu'on (te) sert à quelque chose : on met en valeur.


_Aïe attention quand même : regarde où tu marches, faut savoir baisser les yeux parfois ...
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben attend encore un ou deux mois.



C'est si long la gestation ?


----------



## poildep (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est si long la gestation ?


 Chez moi, ça s'appelle de la réflexion.  Oui, c'est très long.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, ça s'appelle de la réflexion.  Oui, c'est très long.



Ben t'es pas une lumière alors ! 

Poildep est un fakeuuuh


----------



## poildep (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es pas une lumière alors !


Si. Parfois.  Mais ça dure pas longtemps passque je clignote.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si. Parfois.  Mais ça dure pas longtemps passque je clignotte.



Ça ne doit pas être facile ! 

Tu devrais poster une question dans les forums techniques alternatifs, ils doivent bien être au courant, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi...



Tu n'es pas le centre du monde.

J'ai envie de développer un peu mais je crois qu'il ne vaut mieux pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ici et ces derniers temps. Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien me foutre de passer pour le vieux con de service ? Je n'en démordrai pas : le niveau général des interventions est déplorable et les perdreaux de l'année, toujours plus indigents que ceux de l'année précédente, ont un sens de l'humour dont la qualité voisine le zéro absolu... Je n'étais presque pas venu depuis une semaine et je remarque, sans la moindre surprise, que je n'ai rien raté. Bien au contraire : grâce au bar, j'ai l'impression de m'instruire en regardant TF1 ! Je ne sais peut-être pas reconnaître un faux sourire, mais j'ai mon idée quant à la vraie médiocrité : elle est toujours pire que ce que les maux qu'elle dénonce. Ainsi, la société qu'ils combattent n'est autre que celle qu'ils méritent.



Je suis une victime de plus, mais j'adhère.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne doit pas être facile !
> 
> Tu devrais poster une question dans les forums techniques alternatifs, ils doivent bien être au courant, non ?



En fait, si on enlève, les glands et les femmes ça devient assez fréquentable.

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait, si on enlève, les glands et les femmes ça devient assez fréquentable.
> 
> Non ?




ben voilà tout bien résumé ! bravo !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Hélas oui..


----------



## poildep (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hélas oui..


 Sois pas triste. Sans les glands ni les femmes, tu n'aurais pas de raison de venir t'épanouir ici.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sois pas triste. Sans les glands ni les femmes, tu n'aurais pas de raison de venir t'épanouir ici.



C'est là qu'on est plus d'accord.

Moi, ici, je ne fais que regresser.

Mon épanouissement est ailleur, heureusement pour moi.

PS :

Réponse inutile.


----------



## poildep (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Réponse inutile.


En effet. Pourquoi tu l'as pondue, alors, cette réponse ?


----------



## poildep (23 Avril 2005)

et viens pas me dire que tu parlais de ma réponse à moi. C'est trop tard.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon épanouissement est ailleur, heureusement pour moi.
> 
> PS :
> 
> Réponse inutile.



Oui tu as TF1 aussi ! 

PS : pareil


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui il tu as TF1 aussi !
> 
> PS : pareil



Tu peux toujours croire ça si ça peut te rassurer.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est là qu'on est plus d'accord.
> 
> Moi, ici, je ne fais que regresser.
> 
> Mon épanouissement est ailleur, heureusement pour moi.


C'est pour ça que tu restes et que tu fêtes tes posts, un poil de vitamine C tne serait pas inutile.

merde on n'est pas sur macbidouille


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Ben oui c'est pour ça...

Quoi ?


----------



## bebert (24 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut servir



15/20 : regarder les yeux, ça sert mais je pense ça aurait été encore plus facile avec le son.
Merci à Tibo pour ce test rigolo !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

je n'aarrive pas a avoir la reponse   

peut etre que c'est mieux comme cela !!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ici et ces derniers temps. Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien me foutre de passer pour le vieux con de service ? Je n'en démordrai pas : le niveau général des interventions est déplorable et les perdreaux de l'année, toujours plus indigents que ceux de l'année précédente, ont un sens de l'humour dont la qualité voisine le zéro absolu... Je n'étais presque pas venu depuis une semaine et je remarque, sans la moindre surprise, que je n'ai rien raté. Bien au contraire : grâce au bar, j'ai l'impression de m'instruire en regardant TF1 ! Je ne sais peut-être pas reconnaître un faux sourire, mais j'ai mon idée quant à la vraie médiocrité : elle est toujours pire que ce que les maux qu'elle dénonce. Ainsi, la société qu'ils combattent n'est autre que celle qu'ils méritent.


tu as tord et raison, t'es suisse ? :affraid:


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2005)

17/20.
Les yeux.

SB : si t'enlèves les femmes et les glands, il ne doit plus rester que les eunuques ... Pas très fun


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as tord et raison, t'es suisse ? :affraid:



Dieu me préserve de jamais me prendre au sérieux !


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2005)

Montherlant .... mmmhhhh ....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Montherlant .... mmmhhhh ....



Quoi Montherlant ? Tu as des infos que tu souhaiterais partager avec la communauté ?


----------



## lumai (24 Avril 2005)

16/20 ...


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quoi Montherlant ? Tu as des infos que tu souhaiterais partager avec la communauté ?


Non, aucune info que quiconque ne possède déjà. Je suis surpris par ton ton agressif mais je dois être un peu grincheux 
Allez savoir pourquoi, je n'ai pas une bonne image de Montherlant, mais je ne vois rien de précis à son sujet. Tu pourrais sans doute me conseiller quelques saines lectures de l'auteur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2005)

En attendant la liste des pieuses lectures, retour au sujet


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ici et ces derniers temps. Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien me foutre de passer pour le vieux con de service ? Je n'en démordrai pas : le niveau général des interventions est déplorable et les perdreaux de l'année, toujours plus indigents que ceux de l'année précédente, ont un sens de l'humour dont la qualité voisine le zéro absolu... Je n'étais presque pas venu depuis une semaine et je remarque, sans la moindre surprise, que je n'ai rien raté. Bien au contraire : grâce au bar, j'ai l'impression de m'instruire en regardant TF1 ! Je ne sais peut-être pas reconnaître un faux sourire, mais j'ai mon idée quant à la vraie médiocrité : elle est toujours pire que ce que les maux qu'elle dénonce. Ainsi, la société qu'ils combattent n'est autre que celle qu'ils méritent.



Ch'sais pas pourquoi, ça me fait penser à une histoire de paille ... et de poutre !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Et de Zob ?

Job pardon, j'les confonds toujours...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ch'sais pas pourquoi, ça me fait penser à une histoire de paille ... et de poutre !



Si ça peut te rassurer de le croire...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part..



C'est que nous avons à faire au même type d'individus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te rassurer de le croire...



A vrai dire, ça aurait plutôt tendance à m'inquiéter, les types persuadés de détenir à eux seuls toute l'intelligence et la vérité de la planète, c'est juste pas drôle, malheureusement, de temps en temps, l'un d'eux réussit à convaincre un certain nombre de gens qu'ils ont raison, et là, ça devient vraiment dangereux. Le complexe de supériorité de certains individus à déjà conduit le monde au bord du gouffre.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit ton cas, mais tu devrais te souvenir de la morale de certaines fables de Lafontaine, ça fait moins "intellectuel" que Montherlant, mais c'est largement aussi instructif.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

moi suis sure ........personne  a reussi a faire mieux !!!!!      


*7/20*


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

aïe !  faut se poser des questions là


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

suis une fine spycologue MOUA !!!!


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit ton cas, mais tu devrais te souvenir de la morale de certaines fables de Lafontaine, ça fait moins "intellectuel" que Montherlant, mais c'est largement aussi instructif.



Ça fait intellectuel, Montherlant, ah bon ...  
En tous cas, les deux auront lustré les bancs de l'Académie Française : match nul


----------



## miosis (24 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait intellectuel, Montherlant, ah bon ...
> En tous cas, les deux auront lustré les bancs de l'Académie Française : match nul



Salut, je débarque sur la page fake smile, c'est le rayon intellectuel  :hein:  Montherlant c'est quoi une rue ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Salut, je débarque sur la page fake smile, c'est le rayon intellectuel  :hein:  Montherlant c'est quoi une rue ?



Je le savais bien que les gauchistes étaient parmi nous


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais bien que les gauchistes étaient parmi nous





moi je suis droitiere et pourtant j'ai loupé le test !!!!


----------



## miosis (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis droitiere et pourtant j'ai loupé le test !!!!



moi je confirme, je suis un peu gauche   

ça c'est bien passé ta soirée chez ton voisin


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis une fine spycologue MOUA !!!!



mycologue...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait intellectuel, Montherlant, ah bon ...



Se poser la question est, en soi, déjà révélateur...
Je me moque bien de savoir si "ça fait bien" (même si "ça fait bien") et je me fous pas mal de sa vie (que je connais et qui, comme toutes les vies, est faite de lumière et de laideur). Je ne cite Montherlant que parce que sa phrase exprime mon sentiment mieux que je ne l'aurais fait.
Choisir entre le sens et les faux-semblants du paraître est aussi une façon d'être.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Ouais d'accord, mais pour ce qui est du tombé d'futal on r'passera...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais d'accord, mais pour ce qui est du tombé d'futal on r'passera...



Ah, c'est autre chose !... Il en faut pour tous les goûts.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Se poser la question est, en soi, déjà révélateur...
> Je me moque bien de savoir si "ça fait bien" (même si "ça fait bien") et je me fous pas mal de sa vie (que je connais et qui, comme toutes les vies, est faite de lumière et de laideur). Je ne cite Montherlant que parce que sa phrase exprime mon sentiment mieux que je ne l'aurais fait.
> Choisir entre le sens et les faux-semblants du paraître est aussi une façon d'être.



fou fou fou


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

14/20


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 14/20



Mais tu mérites mieux que ça, mon lapinou. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Merci.

Et encore j'suis pas à fond !!


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut servir



A quoi ? 
Bon d'accord, je me suis arrêtée au 4ème...

Mais dans la vie, la vraie, je crois que je sais faire la différence. Ailleurs, je m'en fous, il faut bien le dire !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Tu dis ça parce que tu es énervée...


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2005)

Si là je suis énervée, je n'y comprends plus rien  
Rarement été aussi cool ces derniers temps


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

OK, ben tombe le futal alors...
Faut battre le fer quand il est chaud.


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2005)

T'inquiète ! C'est bientôt l'heure


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si là je suis énervée, je n'y comprends plus rien



Décidément il doit y avoir des perturbations sur ce forum


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait intellectuel, Montherlant, ah bon ...
> En tous cas, les deux auront lustré les bancs de l'Académie Française : match nul



C'est surtout le citer, qui fait intellectuel !


----------



## minime (25 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le complexe de supériorité de certains individus à déjà conduit le monde au bord du gouffre.



Ce ne serait pas la première fois que DocEvil conduit le monde au bord du gouffre. Mais on ne peut pas le lui reprocher, ça fait partie de l'emploi.


----------



## poildep (25 Avril 2005)

Doc Evil n'a jamais conduit le monde au bord du gouffre. Le monde le fait très bien tout seul. Avec l'aide des imbéciles, qui sont légion. Et Doc Evil n'est pas de ces imbéciles. Pas lui...


----------



## poildep (25 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas lui...


En fait, j'dis ça mais j'en sais rien, au fond.


----------



## minime (25 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et Doc Evil n'est pas de ces imbéciles. Pas lui...



C'est pour ça qu'il traite tout le monde de freaking idiot quand ses plans ratent. Alors qu'en fait, hein&#8230;

(celui du forum je le connais pas, j'en sais rien).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> (celui du forum je le connais pas, j'en sais rien).



On ne m'avait jamais rien dit d'aussi vexant !     :love:


----------



## bebert (25 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça qu'il traite tout le monde de freaking idiot quand ses plans ratent. Alors qu'en fait, hein?
> 
> (celui du forum je le connais pas, j'en sais rien).



Il n'a pas choisi son pseudo par hasard.


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne m'avait jamais rien dit d'aussi vexant !     :love:



Même moi ? 

Pourtant, j'ai souvenir du fait que tu as refusé tout rapport pendant des semaines lorsque tu t'es rendu compte que nous portions la même robe au mariage de Jean Louis et Roger ! 


Heureusement que je ne suis pas jalouse, en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que je ne suis pas jalouse, en plus...



Comme on dit chez moi (et sans doute ailleurs), _faute de grive on mange des merles._


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Même moi ?
> 
> Pourtant, j'ai souvenir du fait que tu as refusé tout rapport pendant des semaines lorsque tu t'es rendu compte que nous portions la même robe au mariage de Jean Louis et Roger !
> 
> ...


 
Dites donc vous ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2005)

Tout ça pour démontrer quoi ?


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc vous ?!



M'en fous : j'vais m'venger avec Supermoquette !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

Tu parles d'une vengeance !!

Si vous faites des p'tits, mettez m'en un d'coté


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2005)

C'est ici que DocEpil a foutu le ch'nis ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour démontrer quoi ?



C'est du Montherlant ?


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles d'une vengeance !!
> 
> Si vous faites des p'tits, mettez m'en un d'coté



Moi je ne suis pas contre un petit Suisse : c'est Super qui refuse. Elle dit que ca fait grossir et que vu mes précédents (Mackie), ca fait peur !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

Mackie s'en est bien sorti quand même, il arrive même à ne plus me bannir..


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne suis pas contre un petit Suisse



Et plutôt deux fois qu'une...  Hein, ma colinette?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2005)

Mon corps nous appartient, ou un truc comme ça


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon corps nous appartient, ou un truc comme ça



Tu es ma chose ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est du Montherlant ?



Va savoir on est en pleine relativité restreinte


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ici et ces derniers temps. Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien me foutre de passer pour le vieux con de service ? Je n'en démordrai pas : *le niveau général des interventions est déplorable et les perdreaux de l'année, toujours plus indigents que ceux de l'année précédente, ont un sens de l'humour dont la qualité voisine le zéro absolu...* Je n'étais presque pas venu depuis une semaine et je remarque, sans la moindre surprise, que je n'ai rien raté. Bien au contraire : grâce au bar, j'ai l'impression de m'instruire en regardant TF1 ! Je ne sais peut-être pas reconnaître un faux sourire, mais j'ai mon idée quant à la vraie médiocrité : elle est toujours pire que ce que les maux qu'elle dénonce. Ainsi, la société qu'ils combattent n'est autre que celle qu'ils méritent.



Tiens c'est marrant nous "les autres" on pourrait dire ça aujourd'hui tu permets que je cite? (puisque tu le dis si bien, toi)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

le sujet c'etait pas de la psy au depart ?   

sinon moi j'ai encore rien compris  * :rose:  :rose: 






*comme d'hab quoi !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le sujet c'etait pas de la psy au depart ?



Ça ne pouvait et ne devait être que ça  D'ailleurs on est encore dans le sujet pour ceux qui veulent participer  





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon moi j'ai encore rien compris  * :rose:  :rose:



Toi aussi    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant nous "les autres" on pourrait dire ça aujourd'hui tu permets que je cite? (puisque tu le dis si bien, toi)



Cite, cite... Ça "fait bien". 

Par ailleurs, ma petite chérie, moi, quand j'écris de la merde, je fais exprès. :love:


----------



## mado (25 Avril 2005)

Tiens donc ! Qu'est ce que je disais...


----------



## sofiping (25 Avril 2005)

c'est bien ce que je pensais , l'ambiance des cours de récré n'est plus ce qu'elle etait ....
pas trés interessant mais instructif

???? smileys en gréve???


----------

